# Need keys...HELP



## zcostilla (Jun 5, 2009)

My car came with only one key. Unfortuneately, I am somewhat prone to losing keys. I haven't yet, but I can't get the keys at the dealer because BMW doesn't make the blanks anymore. I almost forgot, it's a '74 3.0s Bavaria, and the key doesn't have teeth, it has indentations machined into the sides.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Zac


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

A locksmith should be able to help you...


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

From the Senior six group ount on Yahoo..

I very recently ordered a new Pebra key from a local Atlanta dealership, Global Imports. The parts guy took down the key code, made a photocopy of the key, and a week later I picked up a perfectly functioning new key, for $25.00.

You can also find blanks out on Ebay


----------

